

Ask HN: Best movie about/featuring incompetence? - mgmtsux

What is the best example of a movie or T.V show/series featuring incompetence that could be used to exemplify work/praocess/life antipatterns? (does not have to be tech or startup-related)
======
dmlorenzetti
While it's not specifically about incompetence, "Catch-22" is filled with
anti-patterns. Though many people think of it as an anti-war polemic, to me
it's a broad satire on capitalism, bureaucracy, and the shirking of individual
responsibility.

